# DW Review Adams Car Shampoo, Brilliant Glaze and Undercarriage spray



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Adams Wash Reviews*

1st up big thanks to Jeff for sending me some more samples to have a look at.

As usual its always nice to try some new things and its interesting to use products from the other side of the Atlantic to see how they compare to British products, for more information on the Adams range have a look here:http://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html

So today's review is going to be a little different because i wanted to review multiple products in one go so this is going to be more of a documented wash with opinions of the products.

*The Products:*

*Adams Car Shampoo
*

The sample supplied came in a good quality PET bottle of a 4oz size, as usual all the pertinent information was contained on the really smart looking label.

The actual shampoo is bright blue in colour, pretty gloopy and smells of fruity bubble gum which was really nice :thumb:

*Adams say:*

*Adam's New Car Wash Shampoo

New Concentrated Formula produces more suds
Gentle on all surfaces and pH neutral
Our slickest formula ever, reduces the chances of swirls

Thick, luxurious suds, and a pH neutral formula make Adam's Car Shampoo the ultimate way to wash your car. The concentrated formula produces more suds with less product and always rinses clean for a spot free finish that won't scratch or leave water spots.

What makes a car wash truly 'the best'? It has to be safe and gentle, but it has to be effective and easy to use. It needs to provide lots of surface lubrication to prevent swirls, but it should also foam to aid in cleaning. We're proud to say that our new Car Shampoo formula delivers on all these needs and more! Our foamiest, most concentrated formula ever features the absolute best ingredients and premium cleaning agents to deliver a wash experience that you'll absolutely love.

It all starts with the suds. Adam's New Formula Car Shampoo is our foamiest formulation ever, producing tons of thick lather with just a few ounces of the concentrated gel in a bucket, foam gun, or even a foam cannon. More importantly the suds sustain for longer! Your bucket mixture will hold a rich, thick, head of foam during your entire wash process, never going flat before you have a chance to finish. But foam is only a part of the equation, in addition to the added foaming power Adam's Car Shampoo is slicker than ever, using a blend of advanced cleaners and polymers to create a slick feel, lubricating the paints surface as it lifts dirt away, and reducing the chances of ever introducing damage to your delicate clear coat.

While its effective, Adam's Car Shampoo is also gentle, maintaining its pH neutral formula that cleans without stripping your wax or drying out your trim. Its so gentle in fact that its better than ever at suspending the mineral content of your water and reducing water spots, even in full sunlight. As with any Adam's product the scent and color are part of the fun. The deep blue hue and wild berry scent will fill the air with a pleasant candy-like scent that you can't help but enjoy wash after wash.

*

*Adams Brilliant Glaze:*

Same size sample, same quality packaging and labelling. The actual Glaze is white in colour and has the consistency of double cream, no nice smell with this one just a bit chemically but not unpleasant.

*Adams say:*

*Adam's Brilliant Glaze 16oz

Amazing Depth, Gloss and Clarity
Super Easy On and Easy Off
Achieve that Deep, Wet Looking Shine
Quick Hazing for Fast Application

Add amazing depth, shine, and a whole new dimension to your finish with our Adam's Brilliant Glaze. Easy on and easy off, this is the fastest way to an unbelievable shine. Our all new formula is 110% guaranteed to impress!
Adam's Brilliant Spray Glaze was one of our earliest products here at Adam's and great solution for a quick and easy shine on paint, glass, chrome, or polished aluminum. A step beyond our detail spray, but just short of our Adam's Buttery Wax, it's been a staple of our line for nearly a decade.

Now we've released its replacement... Adam's ALL NEW Brilliant Glaze and its easier, faster, and better than ever!

Simply pour a small amount of Adam's Brilliant Glaze onto one of Adam's Blue Microfiber Applicator Pads or Adam's Brilliant Glaze Machine Pad.
Apply to freshly cleaned and/or polished paint, glass, chrome, or aluminum.
Allow a few moments to haze then buff away the residue by hand using one of our Adam's Double Soft Microfiber Towels.

We've improved the drying time - This product cures quickly, meaning less time waiting for it to haze up and more time spent admiring that shine!!

We've improved the looks - Darker, wetter, and deeper looking shine. This product will take black paint to never before seen levels of dark, reds will appear more rich and vibrant, metallic and pearl paint jobs will POP with increased depth and gloss.

We've improved the durability - our previous formula lacked durability, lasting a week if not less. The new formula will hold up about twice as long, up to 2 weeks or more, meaning fewer applications to maintain that shine.

Better filling - Got a minor defect that won't polish out? This new formula has incredible filling properties that will help temporarily mask imperfections when polishing doesn't get the job done, or you simply don't have time to pull out your polishes before a show. 
*

*Adams Invisible Undercarriage Spray:*

This one came in the normal size with the normal excellent packaging. The actual liguid is purple in colour and smells very pleasant indeed, cant place the smell but its really lovely:thumb:

*Adams say:*

*Adam's Invisible Undercarriage Spray Dressing 16oz

Give your Detail that Crisp, Sharp Look
Turn your Ugly Wheel Wells Invisible
Quick and Easy to Use
Leaves a Black Satin Finish

Don't let ugly, soiled wheel wells ruin your beautiful detail job!

After you have finishing cleaning, claying, polishing and waxing your car does it still lack a crisp, finished look? Chances are, it's not your paintwork or trim, it's those ugly wheel wells. You need to make them disappear!

Here's the secret. While you're washing your wheels, spray Adams All Purpose Cleaner in your fender wells and give them a good scrubbing with a fender brush. Let the cleaner dwell while you clean the tire and wheel, then give everything a thorough rinsing. If your wheel wells are really nasty looking, scrub them twice. After washing, allow to air dry, blow dry or towel dry.

Once dry, spray a light coating of Adam's Undercarriage Spray to all areas of the fender well, then work the product in with an old towel. When you're finished, your black fender well liners will have a perfect satin black finish. They literally become invisible and no longer stand out where they can rob your car of its detailed beauty. Now you're ready to detail the rest of your car.

PRO TIP! Adam's Invisible Undercarriage Spray can stain concrete if it is allowed to drip off. Place newspaper or scrap towels under the fender prior to spraying.

*

So all great sounding so lets see how they fare.... :thumb:

*The Method:*

So it was the old X Trail's turn for a wash today, 2 weeks since the last wash and was looking a bit dirty with all manner of weather and the worst that Oxfordshire country lanes could offer 



But ont thing that is missing from the Adams range is a prewash/snow foam (apparently they are working on that) but Jeff advised me that i could use the shampoo as a snow foam through my lance so job's a good un:thumb:

So the wheels were cleaned in the normal way and the wheel arches were prepped ready for the Under Carriage Spray but more on that later.

The snow foam lance was prepared with 2oz of Car Shampoo topped up to about 750ml of warm water.



The smell of the shampoo was really pleasant and filled the entire kitchen, this smell continued outside when the mixture was applied to the car.

1st it was important to see whats what with reference to dirt so a damp 'makeup' style applicator was pushed against the panel, in this case the rear passengers side door. As you can see it was looking pretty minging.



The Mixture was then applied to the car, it came out really thinly but then some of the best prewashes are not like shaving foam so not a major problem, i did try to adjust the lance to thicken it up but it was what it was:thumb:



The normal 10 minute dwelling time was allowed whilst the wash buckets etc were prepared, on returning to the car you could see that alot of the prewash mixture was left on the car so it stuck ok:thumb:



The car was then rinsed off to leave a clean looking finish.



And the 'makeup'pad test in a similar area revealed that the prewash had done its job, really chuffed with the results and considering Adams Car Wash is not a dedicated prewash it did a really good job.

So now its time for washing operations to commence and for the Adams Car Shampoo and Adams Wash pad to do their jobs.

The wash bucket was prepared with warm water and 1oz of shampoo was added to the bucket before being agitated with the pressure washer.

The instructions on the packaging say that 2-3oz's of shampoo should be added to the bucket but that sounds like an awful lot so i went for 1oz which was about double what i would normally use. 



There was plenty of suds and the smell was great so if you are going to try this shampoo don't follow the instructions and go for less :thumb:

The Weapon of choice today was a Adams Wash pad (for more information on this have a look here: http://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/store/p77/Adam's_10"_Pro_Car_Wash_Pad.html

Now this is a thick old wash pad with a sponge core, you can see by the picture how plush it is and is well worthy of a mention.



The 1st dunk into the bucket saw the wash pad take up a huge amount of water, it really felt heavy....



The wash pad glided across all the panels with ease and at no point did it feel grabby and there was absolutely loads of suds left on the panels so you could see where you have been.



In no time at all the car was finished and i have got to say that using this combination is an absolute pleasure.

The car was then rinsed and dried leaving a really clean finish.:thumb:



*Please see part 2 for some more information:*


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Adams Wash Reviews Part 2*

So the car was dried and was looking pretty clean, but a little bit of shine was needed...

*Step up Adams Brilliant Glaze*:thumb:

The glaze was applied using a Adams Red Hex Grip foam applicator, a small amount to the glaze was dropped onto the face of the applicator.



This was then worked into the Bonnet using small over lapping circles then removed straight away using a plush MF towel, it didnt seem to do much to the finish so i thought maybe the dwell time was a bit short so i decided to do the entire car before removing including a 2nd coat on the bonnet.



Application was a breeze and went onto the panels really smoothly, you could see the glaze hazing on the panels when it dried and didn't leave any stains on the black ABS trim :thumb:



When all the glaze had been removed it was possible to see an improvement in the depth of colour on the panels, the paint felt slick and there was a slight darkening as well as an improvement in clarity. Its hard to convey in the picture but the car certainly looked 'more alive' :thumb:

Top picture is before, bottom one is after...



The car was then finished with a coat of H2O Guard and Gloss and was looking really good (review can be found here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=368711)

So now the finishing touches, the trims and tyres were dressed with Adams VRT (review can be found here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=371406).

And onto the final part of the review the Adams Invisible Undercarriage Spray....

As some of you with 4x4's know it can be hard to get the wheel arches looking good so have Adams got the answer?

The prep was done at the start of the wash to try to get the wheel arch liners a bit cleaner.

They were sprayed with a strong 4-1 dilution of APC using a foaming pump sprayer and left to dwell for 10 minutes.



They were then scrubbed using a long handled brush and the wheels/tyres were cleaned as normal prior to being rinsed off.



The Wheel arch liners were given a quick wipedown with an old MF cloth to remove any residue and to make sure they were dry (i will just add that if you removed the wheels it would be alot easier).

Then the Undercarriage spray was sprayed onto the wheel arch liners before being worked in using a clean MF cloth.



This certainly improved matters in this dept and you can see that it really darkens the wheel arch liners making them look, well..... Invisible 



That was my all Adams wash and here are my opinions on the products:

*Prices:*

Adams Car wash Shampoo, £9.99 for 16oz's and can be brought from here: http://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/store/p73/Adam's_New_Car_Wash_Shampoo_16oz.html

Value wise this isn't the best value for money shampoo, as a prewash you would get 8 washes from a 16oz bottle or £1.24 per wash :doublesho but as a shampoo at 1oz per wash you could get 16 washes from a bottle or 62p per wash which yet again is pretty expensive but at price per sud its the best 

Adams Brilliant Glaze, £19.99 for 16oz's and is available from here: http://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/store/p11/Adam's_Brilliant_Glaze.html.

Yet again thinking about value this is at the more expensive end of the market but very little was used going round my car and it is very easy to use so would be a decent price for a bit of shine :thumb:

Adams Undercarriage Spray, £12.99 and is available from here: http://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/store/p50/Adam's_Invisible_Undercarriage_Spray_Dressing.html

Value wise i only used a really small amount of product for all 4 wheel arches so you could get alot of applications from a bottle, if you have a 4X4 it might prove to be invaluable :thumb:

*Conclusion:*

All the products used today were really good and made the washing/finishing process and joy.

The Shampoo as a prewash was effective but really expensive so probably not one i would try again unless my lottery number come up. As a shampoo though it was really good, loadsa suds, cleaned well, was really slick and of course smelt really good. If you like a really suddsy shampoo this is the one for you, coupled with the Adams wash pad you have got the suddsiest combo around.

The Brilliant Glaze was a really easy to use glazing product which adds some depth and clarity to the finish. Application and removal are a doddle and the finish was really clean, crisp and clear.... If you are in the market for a great glazing product and really adds a little something i would consider Adams Brilliant Glaze.

The Undercarriage spray was a bit of a revelation.... If you have a 4x4 or a car that sits high off the road then this is the stuff for you, just clean, spray on and work in then job's a good un, no more grey dirty looking wheel arch liners. It possibly wouldn't be a good investment if your wheels fill your arches but if not then try this...

Its very rare that i would use products from just one manufacturer in a wash and it certainly was interesting and i have got to say i am really happy with the finish :thumb:



"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


*Thanks for Reading:wave:*


----------

